# Pink Plaid / Snob Lipstick



## aimee (Jul 15, 2008)

Are they similar in color?
i have Snob but i kind of like the matte lipsticks for their superior lasting power on me 
does anyone own both how do they compare colorwise?

Thanks


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 15, 2008)

To be honest Snob is much lighter than Plaid Pink. For lighter girls Snob really is a dream lip stick.


----------



## aimee (Jul 15, 2008)

thank you
i will stay with snob then and i might swatch pink plaid later on or when i have more b2m empties hehe


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 15, 2008)

I prefer Snob over PP. PP just dried my lips out and I didn't like the color either.


----------

